

Lawrence Krauss submitted a paper about need to rethink black hole radiation - juliangamble
http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.0187

======
juliangamble
His mention on twitter:

[https://twitter.com/LKrauss1/status/506647807789264897](https://twitter.com/LKrauss1/status/506647807789264897)

